

Crate.io on ContainerShip - phildougherty
https://medium.com/containership-articles/crate-io-on-containership-197ec8664cb3

======
spanktar
Spanky from Crate.io here if there are any followup questions.

------
phildougherty
Co-Founder here. I'm happy to answer any questions!

